# Help



## mensahisaac86 (May 24, 2013)

Hi pls help me brothers to be a freemason

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 24, 2013)

*Re: The big pink elephant in the room...*



mensahisaac86 said:


> Hi pls help me brothers to be a freemason
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Where are you located?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mensahisaac86 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: The big pink elephant in the room...*

I am from Ghana

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: The big pink elephant in the room...*

http://www.distglodgeghec.org/homepage.html

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 24, 2013)

*Re: The big pink elephant in the room...*



stuntman98 said:


> http://www.distglodgeghec.org/homepage.html
> 
> PM Pride of Walton #110
> SW Sons of Light #77
> ...



Thanks stuntman for locating that for him.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

